# Chopping block table



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Tour


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tour

Looks like you may have a error uploading your pictures for the show and tell click on the links below they will help you get the job done.

http://www.routerforums.com/howattachment.php
http://www.routerforums.com/help.php




Mystry Tour said:


> Tour



Bj


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Bob. I keep them stored on a host and wasn't at my pc but I have them now


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Tour

You may want to resize them just a bit, it's hard to see your fine work.

Bj 




Mystry Tour said:


> Thanks Bob. I keep them stored on a host and wasn't at my pc but I have them now


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work there Mystry Tour.


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll get use to this hopefully soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very,Very NICE Tour

I only see one error nice job 

Bj


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

mmmmmmmm...amd that would be....
Tour


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tour

I knew I was going to get in trouble for saying that   

This is just my 2 cents and this is just IMO

I would cover the side of the plywood with some real oak banding and drill the holes just a bit deeper for the rods and nuts and plug the hole with some walnut plugs.

They look great now but in time they will be real hard to keep clean.  
Just one more thing I would put some 3/8" x 2" x 2" walnut or plastic under each corner of the legs, most floors are not level,this will help with the rocking. 

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job Tour. What kind of finish did you use on the table?


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

laughing...I take critism very well Bob...you are right. It was to keep my wood working table in the shop. The only way I got t o keep it was it was too heave for my g/f to carry by herself  
I put danish oil on the base part and butcher block oil on the top
Tour


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Mystry. What's the timber? And is that recess where the guy puts his chin before you bring down the chopper?


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Geordie,
It white oak and walnut. The recess is for the scraps from makeing salids and the little pan slides out. It's a neat desine I wanted to try and the misses loved it. The finish is danish oil in the base and butcher block oil on the top....glad you like it
Tour


----------



## 81Custom (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice job,sir...and some very nice suggestions as well!! thanks to all!


----------

